# Coyotes #10 & #11



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job on the yotes. we did about the same this season but not in the snow. That is something I have to work on. Again, congrats.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Well thats a season to be proud of. Those pheasants, rabbits and ducks are a bunch safer thanks to you.


----------



## huntinchucks (Jul 30, 2008)

Way to go. Great job. I got a red this morning and had a yote pull my trap out new years eve. But on good side got trap back. There was coyote tracks all around the red fox this morning so hopefuly my remakes will score.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats freepop im still looking to connect on number one but i only have 3 traps this year next year ill have a few more hopefully


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Dang, you're slaying em.....GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

well you seem to do great trapping. Congrats!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job on the Yotes! Now I am looking forward to an otter pic!! OT


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow.....You've gotta come up here and give me a lesson! Can you still catch them in 4 feet of snow?


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Off the top o my head right now,
> 2 mink
> 16 rats
> 5 reds
> ...


Awesome John, don't give up now, only 5 more yotes and you're even- Steven with your rat numbers
BTW i like the pictures with the truck in the background!
I should take a picture of some rats lying on the trunk of my Mercury Milan, buisness in the front trapping in the back:lol:
My car pooling friends are starting to complain about the smells coming from the trunk with the warm up we had last week.:evil:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

OT, couple of weeks I'll start my quest.

TP, I quit last year when the snow got bad. We have had a good year for that thus far (knock on wood). There have been times when a snowmobile would come in handy, but I still have a long way to go to figure out snow trapping.

Capac, those are specially done for the Giff meister, he says it's mandatory. Even with the rats and worth about as much. That's funny about the smells :lol: I can just open a bottle of Gusto on the line, return to her house an hour later and she can't breath.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

who are you?

 good work John! like i said keep it up! head over towards my house though would you! save me some deer and rabbits!


----------

